# First Holgaroid!



## Eric. (Jan 22, 2006)

This stuff is hard! It expired in 2004 and it's ISO 80 so you need crazy amounts of light for it to expose properly. This photo is in full sunlight!


----------



## terri (Jan 22, 2006)

Looks more like moonlight, doesn't it?  Anyway, it's still a dandy looking image. I like it!


----------



## Eric. (Jan 22, 2006)

Yea it's wierd. I have some that are full daylight and look so dark navy. The cameras wierd. It's got no viewfinder after you put the pol back on!


----------



## terri (Jan 22, 2006)

Crazy. I've never shot with a P-back. I hope you try again with some fresh film; you will no doubt be happier with the results. I do like this, though!


----------



## Eric. (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh I still like the results! This was the only film I could find at the local shops. I got two for the price of one  

I've been playing around with some expired Polaroid 600 from '99. They gave it to me for free. It's black and white film and it turns out brown and cream, and takes about 10 minuets+ to develop!


----------



## duncanp (Jan 23, 2006)

JW whats a Holgaroid?


----------



## terri (Jan 23, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> JW whats a Holgaroid?


It's a Holga camera with a Polaroid back.


----------



## Karalee (Jan 23, 2006)

Cool stuff! So is it any square format film for a holgaroid?


----------



## terri (Jan 24, 2006)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Cool stuff! So is it any square format film for a holgaroid?


Per the Polaroid site, it says "any 120 film, or any Polaroid Type-80 Series film". Which sounds seriously interesting, doesn't it?  

Just what I need - something else new to try. Since I don't have anything else that interests me these days. :mrgreen:


----------



## photo gal (Jan 24, 2006)

I dig this!  : )


----------

